# Tagging your single cigars?



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey I've seen guys tag their individual cigars with the box code,date, etc. but a search doesn't reveal how to do this. Is there a product for it, or are people just home making them, or what? TIA.


----------



## CigarsinBerlin (Apr 7, 2015)

How does does a tagged cigar look like? I can not image how they do this... Can you post a pic?


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

CigarsinBerlin said:


> How does does a tagged cigar look like? I can not image how they do this... Can you post a pic?


Dude on another board sent me this

Blank Cigar Bands | KencoStore.com


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I just cut strips of paper with a paper cutter to a certain width and have tiny stickers from work to affix them to the cigars. Looks like a secondary band.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Some like this is my style...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

There are several places you can buy these bands. They come in handy when sending cigars to others, marking any unbanded smokes or putting any info you want on them. I use them to mark when and who has sent me cigars so I can thank them when I smoke it.


----------



## CigarsinBerlin (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the pics! That looks homemade. However, in the manufactories it is also made by hand.. It is not difficult to do this.


----------



## Airforce88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Does Anyone know the Name of this Cigar.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

That seems to be a box pressed Presidente or Perfecto(Figurado) of some sort.


----------



## Airforce88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea Ive been having a hard time getting the name of it


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Some like this..


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

But I bet you it's this from the looks of it:


----------



## The German (Mar 23, 2015)

I print small barcodes and put them on the cigars if they come with a wrap and don't already have them. A small barcode scanner attached to my humidifier allows it to tell me when I got the cigar and how many I got left  But it is not a commercial solution - maybe it will get there at some point, right now, it's one of my (stupid when you ask my wife...) projects.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Did you just come back from the 25th century? Your humidifier(the sponge) has a scanner? How about your humidor?


----------



## The German (Mar 23, 2015)

lol - humidor is just a small 300 count box. The humidifier is an electronic one with water container and fans blowing the humid air aroudn.. It is a self made project with a mini-computer (Raspberry Pi) that controls fans etc. based on input from two humidity sensors. and yes, the barcode scanner is attached to the small computer (bardcode scanner simply emulate a keyboard and cost below $20 for the cheaper ones). The programming, I did myself.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

You are onto something big here . The system you created sounds very interesting!!! I am using a simple Phone App to keep track of my cigars called Social Humidor.


----------



## The German (Mar 23, 2015)

The phone app sounds interesting too! The reason I went with the mini-computer was that my electronic humidifier dies on me and I did not want to spend $100+ for a new one and I did not like the single fan approach either. The parts were pretty much laying around at home and after many years in management, getting back to some programming was a great and fun experience too  There is another thread here with some pictures, but I cannot post links - I am sure you'll find it with the search function.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

I use the blank bands from Kenco, love them.


----------

